# ipfw dummynet bandwith problem



## kenbukan (Oct 7, 2009)

Hello

my ipfw configuration is so

```
ipfw -f flush
ipfw -f pipe flush
ipfw add 1 reset ip from any to any 13751,6699,10240,2234,5534,6881-6889 via bridge0
ipfw pipe 9 config bw 0
ipfw add 2 pipe 9 ip from 85.114.xxx.0/24 to 85.114.xxx.0/24 via bridge0
ipfw add 3 pipe 9 icmp from any to any via bridge0
ipfw add 4 pipe 9 ip from any to any 22,3389 via bridge0
```
and here comes the pipes for shaping ip address

```
ipfw pipe 1234 config bw 1MBit/s
ipfw add pipe 1234 ip from any to 85.114.xxx.31 in via bridge0
ipfw add pipe 1234 ip from 85.114.xxx.31 to any out via bridge0
```
and very more pipes can be via host.


The first problem is i have very much packet loss and the system load ist over 2, all hosts in a pipe  lost connection from internet.

The second problem if i config a pipe with 10Mbit/s i have a download from 100Mbit/s, do i config the pipe with 100Kbit/s i have a donload from 10Mbit/s.

The Hardware ist dualCore Xeon 3,0GHz/1GB RAM/2x Fibre Intel NIC.
The Kernel was compiled withe the options from the handbook for ipfw and dummynet.

I don't no how i can fix the Problem!
I hope everybody can help me.


----------



## ev-i (Dec 1, 2009)

Does all local traffic going through


```
ipfw add 2 pipe 9 ip from 85.114.xxx.0/24 to 85.114.xxx.0/24 via bridge0
```

why?
Why not to allow all from 85.114.xxx.0/24 to 85.114.xxx.0/24 ?


----------

